
Apple Weighs Letting Users Switch Default iPhone Apps to Rivals - ArmandGrillet
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-20/apple-weighs-loosening-restrictions-on-rival-iphone-music-apps
======
nickm12
I abandoned iOS when Apple made the decision to limit the programming
languages you could use to write apps in (the infamous "section 3.3.1" change
in 2010 that was quickly backtracked). That was probably the high water mark
for control over the platform. Since then they have opened up the platform in
various way, such as adding app extensions in 2014, but the rate is
excruciatingly slow. Here it is 2020 and Apple is still "considering" whether
to allow users to select a default web browser or mail client? Obviously this
hasn't hurt them in the market, but personally I have no interest in a
computing platform that works against its users like this.

------
dkdk8283
I absolutely support this. I use iOS Firefox, Google maps, etc. It’s really
hard to break away from Safari and Apple Maps when automatically following
links.

------
eddhead
They have no basis to call anything Pro or even a "Smart" device without this
fundamental feature

------
aurizon
Ah, A fee charging opportunity, and we lose them for life...

~~~
sli
They certainly have no plans to charge me a fee to use a third-party keyboard.
This won't be any different.

~~~
aurizon
I am sure they would if they could, they are Apple, after all...

